# RTF Bad Windsheim



## gatemaster99 (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Fährt jemand von euch morgen den RTF in Bad Windsheim?

Wenn ja wie ist die Strecke? Welche Strecken gibt es? Habe leider keine Infos gefunden.

Danke


----------



## ]:-> (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

laut einer RTF Datenbank findet der RTF am 13. Juni 2010 statt. Weiß jemand von euch was genaueres, ich kann leider keine Seite mit einer Beschreibung finden.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

